# Steelers @ Panthers Sunday Night football



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're beat up in the backfield. DeAngelo and Tolbert are going to play, but they and Cam are all dinged up. I really hope that the offensive line can look like they can open a hole this week. Our run blocking has been pathetic in the first two games, but that was against two very good defensive fronts.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Shit DeAngelo and Cotchery inactive


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Go Carolina!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow that was awfully lucky...No clue if he really stepped out or not, but no one can prove he didn't. We haven't played a terrific half tho


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn Byron Bell killing us in that drive. Big holding penalty, then his man causes a fumble...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This was a very worrisome performance. Aside from all of the mistakes everything you worried about in this roster showed up. The offensive line got crushed, especially after we got behind. The Secondary played like a bunch of random guys we hired out of the Home Depot parking lot, which is pretty close to the truth. The absence of Hardy hurt us. 

Worst thing is that Cam kept getting hit and he came out of the game even more beat up than he went in. We can't run the ball and we can't keep Cam from getting hit. He can't take the sort of beating he took last night for long


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Cam got beat up. Was very difficult to watch (... and I only saw the highlights). 

Lone bright spot: Kelvin Benjamin


----------

